# [Greek NR] 8.28 3x3x3 single Antonie Paterakis



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 9, 2014)

this is my 8.28 single at the 2avg competition! big thanx to Reinier Schippers for judging. part of a 10.15 NR avg wich got broken in the finals with an avg og 9.89 

[youtubehd]kI-7KFd4GFU[/youtubehd]


----------



## BoBoGuy (Feb 9, 2014)

GJ


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 9, 2014)

BoBoGuy said:


> GJ



thanks 
also at all of my other comp I had 1/5 sub 10's 
at this comp I had 3/5


----------



## kcl (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow, awesome job!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 9, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Wow, awesome job!



thnx


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 9, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Awesome!!



Thank you


----------



## Iggy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice :tu


----------



## Brest (Feb 9, 2014)

*Antonie Paterakis* - 8.28 3x3 NR single - 2 AVG competition 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]kI-7KFd4GFU[/youtubehd]


 R F L D F' D L B2 U' R F R F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R

x2 // inspection
R D R D R' D' // cross
U' R U' R' U R' U' R // 1st pair
U L' U L U2 y' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' L U2 L' U L U' L' // 3rd pair
R U' R' // 4th pair
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 U' U' // PLL
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.28	54	6.52	57	6.88	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.80	14	7.78	14	7.78		Cross+1/F2L	35.8%	42.4%	40.0%
F2L	5.03	33	6.56	35	6.96		F2L/Total	60.7%	61.1%	61.4%
LL	3.25	21	6.46	22	6.77		LL/Total	39.3%	38.9%	38.6%
```


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 10, 2014)

Brest said:


> *Antonie Paterakis* - 8.28 3x3 NR single - 2 AVG competition 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thnx Brest


----------



## AntFu (Feb 11, 2014)

Μπράβο! 170ος στον κόσμο, not bad


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 11, 2014)

AntFu said:


> Μπράβο! 170ος στον κόσμο, not bad



Yup and 115 for avg (9.89)


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 17, 2014)

I love your reaction.

Congratulation Antonie ( future WR's holder)

I'm your Big Mambo Jumbo Fan


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats.


----------

